# Modified Ice Chest Fog Chiller



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting. Have you had an opportunity to test it yet?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, I used it this Halloween. Worked very well it seemed. Definitely slowed it down a little coming out of the chiller. I had it exiting through 20 feet of corregated drainpipe (w/no holes in it) just to more or less get it to dump in the middle of the yard behind our fence. 

This was one of our B&W shots from the front yard. The fog outlet is behind the fence near the hanging lantern. We were getting some drift, but it was very cool and wet here on Halloween. I think it was in the low 50's that night.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Certainly looks good from that pic.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful shot! My mission for Halloween 2012: fog. Dense, low, and lots of it. I will be stalking chiller posts for the next year .


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Beautiful shot! My mission for Halloween 2012: fog. Dense, low, and lots of it. I will be stalking chiller posts for the next year .


exactly what I was going to say. you have just saved me some typing. well if I hadnt have typed this bit  looks great


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Halloween Scream said:


> Beautiful shot! My mission for Halloween 2012: fog. Dense, low, and lots of it. I will be stalking chiller posts for the next year .


Thanks, I would think you will have no problem meeting your goal. I am guessing that your weather on halloween is typically a little better than ours ? We had snow 2 days before. The warmer the temperature, the easier it is to get your fog to hang around.


----------

